# What is ur fav mod?



## cloudjuice9 (22/8/19)

Newbie here.
Want to got ur idea about the latest products.
What mods do you experience the most best mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/19)

I cherish all of them and they all get some attention. If I park them for more than 3 months I put them out for adoption.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaveshM04 (22/8/19)

I have a Drag v1, a Puma 200w, and Noisy Cricket V2...Nothing hits harder then the Noisy for me..Love that thing. Drag V1 is also awesome 

It depends on personal preference aswell... what feels good for you may not be the best for the next person..

My suggestion is watch alot of youtube reviews and you can gauge from there whats really good and whats not..Thats what i did and still do cos I am also new to Vaping 

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/8/19)

Hi @cloudjuice9 

Welcome to the forum. Please go and introduce yourself here and enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Hey Vapers

I'm new to this vape thing... 

I would say smok gpriv baby 1 battery (lasts allmost 3/4 of a day. 

For me a good mod is about how long you can vape, the tank is where the magic really happens anyway. 

I started vaping to stop smoking and everytime I have to charge my vape (don't care for chargers and extra batteries) I end up smoking again. 

I smoked a packet a day (R40 x 31 days) and mixing my own juice works out alot cheaper.

Get a nice RTA LIKE a Zeus x and add a mod with battery life, good solid structure, nice battery life and you good to go


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NoMoreStinkies (22/8/19)

cloudjuice9 said:


> Newbie here.
> Want to got ur idea about the latest products.
> What mods do you experience the most best mod?





cloudjuice9 said:


> Newbie here.
> Want to got ur idea about the latest products.
> What mods do you experience the most best mod?


Vaporesso Luxe is awesome. anything smok have so far been a HUGE disappointment (

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

NoMoreStinkies said:


> Vaporesso Luxe is awesome. anything smok have so far been a HUGE disappointment (



After I bought the baby gpriv I went online and looked a little around for better mods 

Look I'm not saying it's a AMAZING product but... 

Smok gpriv mini - lasts all most a whole day on 1 battery
Puma 200w - vapor storm last 1/2 day on 2 batteries and its the Sony 5A 

So the question is is there really a mod that can go the distance. Because everyone says no my chipset is better than yours or look mine has 2 buttons or wait it has a built in toaster, but no one says hey sparky I can vape the whole day (with a constant cloud above my head) 

Just my 5 cents, I am always open for suggestions on a mod that can go the distance even if it's from someone's basement, I find that vendors just punt the hype products.


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Just to add on this I hate chargers and spare batteries 


SparkySA said:


> After I bought the baby gpriv I went online and looked a little around for better mods
> 
> Look I'm not saying it's a AMAZING product but...
> 
> ...


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

NoMoreStinkies said:


> Vaporesso Luxe is awesome. anything smok have so far been a HUGE disappointment (



Seen the reviews and I want to know how is the battery life before I invest in that product


----------



## StompieZA (22/8/19)

DRAG 2 Platinum has been my daily for the last two or 3 months and love it. 

At first i didnt like the size but now that ive grown used to it, i just love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> DRAG 2 Platinum has been my daily for the last two or 3 months and love it.
> 
> At first i didnt like the size but now that ive grown used to it, i just love it!


How long does the batteries last


----------



## StompieZA (22/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> How long does the batteries last



Depends on atty being used and power levels. On a single coil like the GEAR, i get about a day and half on 40watt. With my dual coil Aqua Master i get about a full day at around 70watt

But yeah all is depended on power level and coil setup etc.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DougP (22/8/19)

Love my Vaspresso Gens 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (22/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> Puma 200w - vapor storm last 1/2 day on 2 batteries and its the Sony 5A



I'm using a Puma 200w with Zeus X on it. Running dual coils, 0.2 ohm, 60W I get at least a full day on a set of batteries. The Zeus is thirsty so I get about 3 tankfuls before I have to swop batteries. Running a pair of Samsung 30Qs on the Puma. This is my "at home" setup, rarely take it out of the house with me.

If I put the same Zeus X with the same coils on my Nunchaku, I have to swop batteries around lunch time and again when I get home.

I don't mind swopping batteries though, as I prefer the pocket-friendly size of the Nunchaku. Not to mention that the Zeus looks awesome on the Nunchaku.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/8/19)

A small and light squonker is all I need. Who wants to carry a brick around the whole day?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I'm using a Puma 200w with Zeus X on it. Running dual coils, 0.2 ohm, 60W I get at least a full day on a set of batteries. The Zeus is thirsty so I get about 3 tankfuls before I have to swop batteries. Running a pair of Samsung 30Qs on the Puma. This is my "at home" setup, rarely take it out of the house with me.
> 
> If I put the same Zeus X with the same coils on my Nunchaku, I have to swop batteries around lunch time and again when I get home.
> 
> I don't mind swopping batteries though, as I prefer the pocket-friendly size of the Nunchaku. Not to mention that the Zeus looks awesome on the Nunchaku.


I go through about 8 tanks a day if not more, I think about 80 to 100ml a week so imagine how many times I have to swop batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/19)

Talking about battery life. It depends on 2 main factors: what power do you vape in and how often do you use it. Mods do have a small influence in there but really limited. Obviously people can argue that a DNA chip would use batteries more efficiently but I still need to see this as my experience with them isn't conclusive. And even if there is a difference it will be negligible... my 2 cents.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (22/8/19)

My favourite is Eleaf i Just 3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (22/8/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Love my Vaspresso Gens
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Haven’t been a regulated user for the past few years but those gen mods look damn nice! Might pick up one soon...


----------



## swisscheese (22/8/19)

This is bordering on off-topic - I've also been battling to find a mod with decent battery life (0.3 Ohmm single coil @ 45W).



SparkySA said:


> I go through about 8 tanks a day if not more, I think about 80 to 100ml a week so imagine how many times I have to swop batteries



This comment made me wonder if perhaps consumption was the issue. I'm refilling my Dovpo Topside (10ml) at least 5 times a day. Perhaps this is a bit excessive. Anyone care to weigh in?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/8/19)

Nowadays all mods work pretty much equally well in power mode. Obviously taking into account the number of batteries in the mod.

Some mods do temp control better than others, but I think that the majority of vapers no longer use this mode on a regular basis.

My four-year-old RX 200 and 200S can still provide as good a vape as any of the new mods I have. Even the old Pico still competes. The older mech mods are also great. Newer squonkers have a couple of improvements but they don't give you a better vape.

IMHO it is now more about fashion/hype/looks and personal preference than anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (22/8/19)

Dual battery regulated 

Very cheap : Manto S or Dovpo Vee
Mid-range : Vaporesso Gen
Expensive : VGOD 200 Elite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (22/8/19)

Dual battery regulated 

Very cheap : Manto S or Dovpo Vee
Mid-range : Vaporesso Gen
Expensive : VGOD 200 Elite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Talking about battery life. It depends on 2 main factors: what power do you vape in and how often do you use it. Mods do have a small influence in there but really limited. Obviously people can argue that a DNA chip would use batteries more efficiently but I still need to see this as my experience with them isn't conclusive. And even if there is a difference it will be negligible... my 2 cents.


Thank you very much for your insight I usually vape between 65 and 70w, and and I'm running on these VTC 5A Batteries, I fully charge them during the night and around 5pm they flat I'm using a puma 200w so it uses 2 of these batteries on my smok g-priv baby I had one and also smoked 65w and lasted the same. That's why I asked the question, everyone says this or that mod is best but everyone has 8 batteries and 2 chargers and have to pack a holiday bag for the day if they want to vape is this part of the vape thing or is there a mod out there that can last longer than 8 hours for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (22/8/19)

If you’re not a fan of having to use van external charger you could always look for the new VapourGate Pug

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

So would it be better to buy 2 x R1000 mods or 1 x R2000 one that lasts the whole day


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> If you’re not a fan of having to use van external charger you could always look for the new VapourGate Pug


Will Google what this is


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> If you’re not a fan of having to use van external charger you could always look for the new VapourGate Pug



I have a Vape king close by ( with no Zeus x mods ￼￼ will go and get another mod it seems, thanks again to everyone's input on this I guess the mods or their batteries have still a way to go


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Broken little jewel, it didn't work for 2 months now it does hehehe


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> Thank you very much for your insight I usually vape between 65 and 70w, and and I'm running on these VTC 5A Batteries, I fully charge them during the night and around 5pm they flat I'm using a puma 200w so it uses 2 of these batteries on my smok g-priv baby I had one and also smoked 65w and lasted the same. That's why I asked the question, everyone says this or that mod is best but everyone has 8 batteries and 2 chargers and have to pack a holiday bag for the day if they want to vape is this part of the vape thing or is there a mod out there that can last longer than 8 hours for me


 A few guys explained allready. The only mod that will give you a longer battery life is one with three batteries or 4(?). Batteries also have different capacities ranging from maybe 2100mah to 3500mah. If your battery is getting old(many cycles) it also may have less capacity.

No other mod is going to help you, only one with more batteries. The only other option you have is a single coil atty with a +-0.4 - 0.5ohm coil in it. Then you can vape at 30-40watts and it will easily last a day. Your geyser use much more watts than your tv and thus geyser use much more electricity. So if you use a higher ohm coil at less watts your battery will last longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> DRAG 2 Platinum has been my daily for the last two or 3 months and love it.
> 
> At first i didnt like the size but now that ive grown used to it, i just love it!


Sent mine back the 100th time the door fell off.


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Does anyone have a vendor in mind and a good 4 battery mod you can suggest


----------



## CaliGuy (22/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> So would it be better to buy 2 x R1000 mods or 1 x R2000 one that lasts the whole day



I suggest one decent mod that you like the look of and that feels Co for table to hold, then get yourself a second set of batteries. This would be the most cost effective and solve your 1 day battery problem on a dual mod.

At the end of the day to say one Mods chipset uses less battery then another would only result in a minimal difference. Users of dual battery mods traditional vape at higher wattages and likely dual coil RTAs which is going to work through a set of batteries pretty quick.

You can have a single battery mod that will last you a full day even upto 2 days of your vaping at below 20w with MTL High Nic juice. Also the amount of time one spends vaping is a major factor, chain vape and your batteries will be toast by 3pm.

If you want batteries to last consider a single coil atty and keep the wattage below 30w.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (22/8/19)

Reo Grand Super Light 


I know its not relevant to most peeps here but it is my favorite mod and probably always will be, k bye

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tayden Pillay (22/8/19)

Tesla punk and vaporesso revenger❤


----------



## StompieZA (23/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Sent mine back the 100th time the door fell off.



Weird, I dont have any issues with my Platinum, slight door movement only if i slide my finger side to side, no other issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/8/19)

The wife and I still love our DRAG V1s... It hits so hard, is a quality item and it's super-cheap now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/8/19)

i don't believe you can have one but one per category maybe.

Favorite Squonker: Dovpo Topside
Favorite Dual 18650: Lost Vape Paranormal
Favorite POD: Smoant Pasito

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (23/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> Thank you very much for your insight I usually vape between 65 and 70w, and and I'm running on these VTC 5A Batteries, I fully charge them during the night and around 5pm they flat I'm using a puma 200w so it uses 2 of these batteries on my smok g-priv baby I had one and also smoked 65w and lasted the same. That's why I asked the question, everyone says this or that mod is best but everyone has 8 batteries and 2 chargers and have to pack a holiday bag for the day if they want to vape is this part of the vape thing or is there a mod out there that can last longer than 8 hours for me


Most mods will perform relatively equally if you have the same atty and setup running on them.
Vaping at 65/70W is going to eat batteries no matter what mod you get. You may to squeeze out a little more if you go the DNA route, but that comes at a huge cost of it's own.
Honestly, if you are worried about how long the batteries on your Puma 200 last, I would suggest looking into a great single coil attie (like the Gear @StompieZA mentioned). You can get enough flavour and clouds out of this at 35 Watts, making your batteries last a lot longer. Keep your dual coil setup at home, for when you want to create a mist on your couch.
Your only other option is to buy one of those behemoth 3 battery mods, or a dual 21700 option.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> So would it be better to buy 2 x R1000 mods or 1 x R2000 one that lasts the whole day


It would be better to buy a small dual 18650 silicone battery sleeve and simply carry 2 extra batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## SparkySA (23/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I suggest one decent mod that you like the look of and that feels Co for table to hold, then get yourself a second set of batteries. This would be the most cost effective and solve your 1 day battery problem on a dual mod.
> 
> At the end of the day to say one Mods chipset uses less battery then another would only result in a minimal difference. Users of dual battery mods traditional vape at higher wattages and likely dual coil RTAs which is going to work through a set of batteries pretty quick.
> 
> ...


I have a Solomon 3 RTA that has a 1 coil option? Would that work?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sigelei11 (3/9/19)

i love mod very much. hi friends, can you offer your contact infro and we want to cooperate with you. thanks


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

My favs sofar is definitely the Vaporesso LUXE (Only gripe with it is the USB Port isn't puppy proof )

And then other mod that is from the stone age. I will never get rid of this one (probably the only one I wont ever part ways with) Sigelei 150w... Not the TC one... nononono the original box


----------

